# Catford Hill Climb, Yorks Hill, Kent, 2016



## brommers (28 Sep 2016)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this. I'm taking my father, but don't know where to park. He's fairly active, so within a mile or so would be fine. Any ideas please?


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Sep 2016)

brommers said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this. I'm taking my father, but don't know where to park. He's fairly active, so within a mile or so would be fine. Any ideas please?


I've never been to this event, but I know the area and there is a car park near the top of Yorks hill. However, it may be jam-full on the day(which is why I note that I've never been to the event).
See map here
http://streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?X=549650&Y=151795&A=Y&Z=120

There's also quite a big car park by Ide Hill shop, about a half a mile to the West. (The triangular bit on the map)


----------



## brommers (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks for your help


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Sep 2016)

Yorks hill...there is a tea shop at the top of ide hill, with some parking out front. I assume this will all be taken.

Ide hill green js a 2 minute walk further up and is unrestricted parking. The cock inn is just there too for a sit down and a beer while he waits.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2016)

It will be very busy on the day with cars. So best try get there early for a space.


----------



## brommers (28 Sep 2016)

Thanks


----------

